# How to interview a potential trainer?



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Referring to this thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16871

I'm feeling brainless this morning, and besides, thoughts from many are always better than thoughts from just one - especially me, as I haven't interviewed trainers for a very long time now!

We could also look at how to interview a prospective behavior counselor.

What sorts of questions should we ask?

I can tell you this much. You could ask if the trainer or behavior counselor uses positive methods, but that's a VERY insufficient question, because many SAY they do, but it turns out that they ALSO use a LOT of punishment - in the colloquial sense.

In operant conditioning terms, "negative punishment" is okay; it's not damaging to dogs. It involves removing (subtracting) something the dog likes.

I'm using punishment, in the colloquial sense, to mean that the trainer does something to the dog that frightens it. That's generally to be avoided, because it can do permanent damage.

It can be useful to ask open-ended questions.

You could start by describing what you want from the trainer, and then ask the trainer to talk about what sorts of methods s/he uses.

There's a start for you, and I hope somebody - or lots of somebodys - will jump in and contribute useful questions to ask.

Wed, 11 Apr 2012 09:54:23 (PDT)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Referring to this thread:
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16871
> 
> ...


If at all possible, try to visit the trainer's facility and watch some classes of dogs at the same stage of training as yours. See if you would be comfortable with the trainer interacting this way with your dog, and whether you think the person will be a good fit for YOU too! The person I work with most has a very loud, sort of gruff voice. (probably from talking over large groups in Puppy K for so many years!ound I've had several people tell me that they didn't want to work with her because they found her intimidating. I watched how the dogs responded to her, and found that THEY liked her. I figured that this was what counted most. (BTW, she does NOT "yell at" the dogs, she just uses a loud voice to be heard in a big, metal, warehouse type building)

Finally, after you've interviewed the person, and watched a couple of lessons, if it still feels right, take a FEW lessons, and PRACTICE what they ask you to. Sometimes people are too quick to pass judgement on what will or won't work. Particularly with puppies, new owners can feel very frustrated (and self-conscious!) when a puppy is just not catching on. Dog training isn't a quick process, and even the best techniques take time.

The only exception to this would be if you feel the trainer is doing something that could harm your dog, either physically or emotionally. In that case, I would ask if you can try something else. If the trainer insists on that approach, I would politely excuse myself and leave.

Some of what I have written here comes from working with the great trainers at my training center, but it also comes from 40 years of working with trainers and instructors in the horse world. (as well as being a trainer/instructor myself) You have to be an advocate for your animal at all times. The ultimate responsibility for the humane treatment of your animal is yours.


----------

